# George's 29g tank New pics from 12/20/06



## Fish dude (Nov 3, 2002)

That tank is one of the best i have seen on this forum i reckon, i love every aspect of it, the colours everything, it works well, do you use CO2 or ferts?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

ooooooo nice tank!!!!
so the tonina didn't like your water?? mmm, what are your water parameters?


----------



## DLeDeaux (Dec 27, 2002)

What do you have for lighting?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone. If anybody has some constructive criticism I will gladly take it. Although I think I'm probably my own harshest critic.  Here are the specs and all:

Tank size: 29 gallons

CO2: pressurized

Reactor: mini-vortex

Lighting: Coralife Aqualight, 130 watts (6500k, 10,000k)

photoperiod: 1 [email protected] 65watts, 11 hrs @ 130 watts, 1 hr @ 65 watts

Substrate: plain and coated gravels, laterite, volcanit mixture

Fauna: neon tetras, cardinal tetras, featherfin rainbows, celebese rainbows, brass tetras, endler's livebearers, SAE's, otos, C. pygmaeus, red cherry shrimp, japonica shrimp, snails

flora: A. nana, H. micranthemoides, C. lutea, C. wendtii, H. leucocephala, L. arcuata, L. repens, Sagitarria Subulata, E. stellata, R. indica, A. reinickii, L. aromatica, H. corymbosa, and D. Diandra (I think that's it.... :lol: )

ferts: flourish 3-4x a week, flourish iron 3-4x a week, potassium nitrate weekly at water change if needed, potassium sulfate twice a week, monopotassium phosphate twice a week

water parameters: pH: 7.0, KH 4-5, nitrates: >5 ppm, phosphate about 1.0ppm

Water changes: 50% weekly

Heater: 150 Watt Ti with external LCD

And I think that about covers it all. :lol:

Filtration: Eheim pro II 2026


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Holy .... that tank is awesome!!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

That photo does not do George's aquarium justice. I have seen it in person and let me tell you it is super clean and absolutely gorgeous! This guy grows Eusteralis stellata like I grow Riccia!

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike and George,

How far are you guys from NJAS meeting spot ? Maybe we should meet up an hour or so before and check both of your tanks. I will bring the camera and take some pictures. 

BTW. I was appointed to be GAP (Growers Award Program) Chairman for NJAS society. I'm looking forward seeing some movement especially from both of you guys. 

Are you familiar with below link ?

http://www.njas.net/


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm about 5-10 minutes away in Rutherford, the next town over from where the meeting is held. Mike is probably about 20 minutes further away than that. I don't have a problem with doing that before the January meeting. Gives me some time to get it ready for pictures!


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

nice ass aquarium

thats all i can say


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> nice butt aquarium


What is that all about???

Jay, you need to fill me in on the Growers Award. I don't know how it works. You are welcome to take photos of the aquarium. I just need to get some off to Fender here at PlantedTank first!

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hahah isn't "butt" a bad connotation???? 

<----just as confused as you are momo


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Momotaro said:


> Jay, you need to fill me in on the Growers Award. I don't know how it works. You are welcome to take photos of the aquarium. I just need to get some off to Fender here at PlantedTank first!


Mike,

Check below link. 

http://www.njas.net/GAP1.htm


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

yea that's an unbelievable tank George....you should join NJAS.... oh man and to think you've been keeping this treasure from us for so long lol


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

George, gorgeous tank. New camera? Or you just getting to a point where you wanted to post pix?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Truly fantastic tank George. Friggin' Awesome!!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

hubbahubba: I am a member of NJAS (only for 2 months, though). 

Aquaverde: I just joined this forum, and it is a relatively new (used) camera. I'm my own harshest critic, I always see something to improve. lol

Fat boy: Thanks.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

okay george, so what do you feel that you need to improve upon in this tank???


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok....I've never been completely happy with the right hand side of the tank. The L. aromatica needs to fill in a bit more for my liking. The Ludwigias I would actually like to replace with something that doesn't grow as fast but looks similar. Their coloring goes very nicely where they are and I would like something of a similar color to place there. I have to trim them every 3-4 days to keep that area looking nice or else it becomes quite a jungle. Any suggestions? My foreground is not evenly filled in either. I plan on taking some new pics tonight or tomorrow and have them posted by the weekend, it has obviously grown in more and been trimmed more than once since then. Plus in this picture the Ludwigia is a mess, and I have that empty spot where one stem of E. stellata would have filled it in nicely and the empty area on the right, now occupied by L. aromatica and D. diandra in place of the Tonina. Whew! So what do you think of that hubbahubba for improvements to make?


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

George Willms said:


> I just joined this forum, and it is a relatively new (used) camera. I'm my own harshest critic, I always see something to improve. lol


OK, this made me go back and search threads on AB, where I found your tank shots there. I usually make a point of reading your posts, but this slipped by me. You've done one bang up job developing this tank. If I could get that kind of growth out of A. reineckii I would be a happy aquarist.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Why can't you get it to grow? What does it do for you? I found that it didn't like high iron levels. When I started out I was dosing approx 2 ml flourish iron daily, and the A. reineckii did nothing, NOTHING. I lowered dosing to 1 ml every other day to combat thread algae and BAM, it took off! Now I dose it at water change and pretty much just rely on the flourish dosing to provide the iron needed.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

For those interested in the development of this tank look here:


{link removed, no longer valid}


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hi George, in my humble opinion, your tank isn't "green" enough, you've got nice reds, but it will look even better framed by green all over. 

Also, I like the ludwigia repens. Actually I think that it could be a little bushier..

One more thing, I feel that you can see too much of the stems of the background plants. A great midground solution is pearlweed .....and it's green so you'll be adding more green...

i agree that the right side is a lil weak.... again i'm going to suggest more green plants...so perhaps asian ambulia, or stargrass, or you could balance both sides and add more pennywort to the right....

i've got a lot of other ideas but i wanted to bounce these over to you first and see what you think.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Hm, iron, eh? My A. reineckii is doing just what you described- nothing. Fortunately, I've dodged the algae bullet so far with it- most of the stuff that sits too long gets algae. Also, about the only algae in this tank is thread algae. I am currently only dosing Flourish about once a week, but was doing it more often, and supplementing with Flourish iron occasionally. Everything else in the tank is growing like gangbusters. I took a large wad of glosso out to seed another tank this week, and have to trim radically about once a week. Currently, I'm making a point of keeping everything else away from the A. reineckii to give it the best conditions I can. It's such an outstandingly beautiful red plant.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Hubbahubba:

See! You think I can improve too! lol I already have pearlweed, it's my foreground plant.  I would like to leave the reds in the middle and the greens on the edges. I like the subdued look I get with more reds than greens. My H. corymbosa is a lot more prominent on the right side now than it was. My problem with the Ludwigia is just that: I get it to look nice and bushy and then some stems grow so much faster than others and it doesn't look as nice. Right after I trim and replant them, it actually looks like a little hedge! I wish it could stay like that all the time, but I'd have to redo the stand everyday to keep it that way! That's why I asked about something a little slower growing. I'm not doing ambulia again either. That plant requires way too much maintenance in this tank. I had it in there before and literally had to trim it back every other day it grew so fast. And it starts looking leggy after a while. I took some new pics last night, I will have them up over the weekend at the latest, so you can see what it looks like now. I am interested in hearing your other suggestions also.  I'm am getting some Ludwigia ovali and may use that in place of the other Ludwigias, we'll see how it goes. 

Aquaverde:

It doesn't seem like too much iron to me, what is your substrate in that tank? Also, it is still one of my slowest growers. I'm glad it's slow though! I'd hate to have another plant that I had to trim a few times a week. This I usually trim every 2 weeks or so. I've only had thread algae when I was using too much iron. If I get it now my shrimp take care of it before I see it!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Here is an update from 12/10:

What do you all think this time?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

And the newest pic from 12/18 after a huge trim over the weekend.

The H. micranthemoides is next up for a big trim! Got an auction for it on aquabid if anybody wants some! NINaudio is my selling name.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Awesome George... makes me want to buy a RO unit to improve the liquid rock that flows out of my tap.

To me looks perfect now... On the downside, I bet if you are away for a weekend, the plants start to push the fishies out of the water. Too much maintenance for me :mrgreen:


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Looking good George. 

Whats above Cryptocoryne ? Is it L. arcuata ?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

What is that on the bottom too?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Fat Guy said:


> What is that on the bottom too?


_Micranthemum micranthemoides_ aka. pearl grass


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Pearl Grass. Nice. Thanks.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey Jay....right behind the crypt is D. diandra and behind that is what I believe to be L. aromatica. I have my L. arcuata and L. repens mixed together, same colors different leaf shapes. Hard to see in this pic. 

Hey fat guy, want some pearl grass? :wink: 

Wasser: I do huge trims maybe once every week or two. I try to keep on top of it. I do one plant when it needs it, another when it needs it, etc. I don't generally leave them to do all at once, but this weekend 4 stands of plants all needed it.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

George, I thought you'd never ask!!  

Seriously, I'll take some if you want to send it to me. I think it'd look great in the foreground of my tank.

George, Want some aponogeton ulvaceus?

Trade ya.

FG


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

FG,

No thanks on the ulvaceous, I've got enough crispus in my 45...lol
So go check out my auction on aquabid. You'll get your money's worth, believe me!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

You're not gonna just give me some for free?  



Where do I find it under aquabid.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

FG,

posted a link in swap n shop.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

cool beans


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

What does everyone think about this? I was thinking of replaceing my H. micranthemoides with some glosso to use as my foreground instead. Pros, cons, other ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Both Pearl Grass and Glosso have their advantages and disadvantages. Glosso will stay closer to the bottom, so you won't have to butcher it down as often. On the downside, it is hard to keep in check horizontally, it will run all over your substrate, even where you don't want it.

Why don't you replace a section where you have Hemianthus with Glosso and see how you like it? Should be easy to fix if you later decide it's not for you...


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

How about either Ranalisma rostrata or Lilaeopsis brasiliensis? Or would a grass like plant in the front not go with the rest of the scape? The micranthemoides grows everywhere too, even where I don't want it, so I don't think it's too different from glosso in that respect.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Ranalisma rostrata likes a fine substrate, Onxy Sand is the coursest substrate I've seen it do well in. I have it struggling to grow between gravel chunks but it can do so much better.

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis likes a rich substrate, and it is hard to establish from the emmersed growth that they sell in the stores.

Once established, both will run all over the tank just like every other carpet plant. You have to resign yourself to keeping an eye on them and pruning when necessary.


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

Excellent colors you have there. Makes me feel really mellow.

Could you tell me what's that green plant in the back right corner? I have something that looks like it.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Hygro corymbosa.

Thanks, I wanted a mellow tank to relax with.  Too many bright colors and I get agitated.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi George,

What is the name of the bright-red, leafy plant to the right of center? That kind of contrast is something I like to see. I tried using the process of elimination from your list of plants....but there are too many I don't recognize, so I didn't get very far  .

Ted


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

That would be Alternanthera Reinickii AKA "red temple"


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice tank George! Just wondering - have you had any trouble with your eusteralis stellata? I just placed an order with a LFS and it is due in next month. Ive read conflicting stories of its difficulty and requirements. It appears to be doing very well in your tank- any tips?
One other question on your Reinickii- during your recent pruning did you cut and replant the tops, or just remove the tops and discard them? I just cut mine back from being about 20" tall to about 8" a couple days ago. Mine seems to grow incredibly fast and is now hidden behind a small hedge of hemianthus micranthem.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Just wondering - have you had any trouble with your eusteralis stellata?


E. stellata grows for George like Ambulia grows for other people!  

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I find the stellata to be very easy. I don't know why people have such trouble with it. I put it in it grows. I started with 5 stems, and now have more than I can count and I've given more away. I do my red temple either way, sometimes I chuck the tops, some times I replant them. If I want to make it denser I will leave the cut stem in there and it usually splits into two.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

E. Stellata is a very very pretty plant.

How quickly do you have to trim them?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

On average I have to trim them weekly. It is a very pretty plant.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> E. stellata grows for George like Ambulia grows for other people!
> 
> Mike



Quite a statement indeed! George, what have you learned on keeping stellata so well? Does it do best with high/low nitrate, phosphate, trace/Fe, potassium?

Thanks


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

What is your GH George? 

As I think I told you, when I was talking with Jay Luto the other day, he mentioned a correlation between good E. stellata growth and higher Calcium levels.

Hopefully Jay will jump in and explain a little.


Mike


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Momotaro said:


> What is your GH George?
> 
> As I think I told you, when I was talking with Jay Luto the other day, he mentioned a correlation between good E. stellata growth and higher Calcium levels.
> 
> Hopefully Jay will jump in and explain a little.


This wasn't scientifically proven but "some of us" experienced adverse reaction with high K levels especially with plants like: E. stellata, Ammania, Neasae. 

High levels of K --> causing deficiency in Ca --> curled leaves, burned tips. 

I purchased Turbo Calcium and adding 1/8 tsp per week.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

High levels of K --> causing deficiency in Ca --> curled leaves, burned tips. 


I think that caused major problems with my ammania, but no signs on my BL Stellata


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Gomer said:


> I think that caused major problems with my ammania, but no signs on my BL Stellata


Tony,

BL Stellata is not as sensitive as "normal" Stellata.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

do you addd more calcium to offset the K+ overdose?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Gomer said:


> Momotaro said:
> 
> 
> > E. stellata grows for George like Ambulia grows for other people!
> ...


I've found that the lower my nitrates the more red I get out of the plant. I keep my phosphates between 0.5 and 1.0 ppm. I usually keep nitrates under 5.0 ppm. I dose 1/4 tsp K twice a week. I dose 1 ml flourish every other day. I don't know what my exact GH is, somewhere over 20, after that I got tired of adding a drop and shaking....lol. I am not sure what people mean when they say they see burned tips and curling leaves. When I see that it is usually a sign of impending budding for me. I just let it be and wind up with anywhere from 3-7 stems coming off the one that curled/burned, whatever.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> do you addd more calcium to offset the K+ overdose?


It doesn't work that way, you have to reduce the K to allow the plant to uptake Ca again. People are seeing Ca and magnesium deficiency symptoms when they have plenty of both present. It seems to be caused by having excessive amounts of K available in solution. I think the problem came from the idea that algae doesn't bloom because of high K levels like it does from high N or P levels, so it was assumed to be benign.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I thought it didnt have to do with the AMOUNT of K,Ca and Mg, but rather their reative amounts....in which case, raising the Ca would work. ...perhaps?


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Great Tank George! On the average how much time do you sink into it?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

geodiscus said:


> Great Tank George! On the average how much time do you sink into it?


Weekly water change: 30-45 minutes
daily feedings and dosing: 2 minutes
Trimming and replanting: any where from 1/2 hour a week to 2 or 3 hours a week. It all depends on my previous trim.  If I trim everything in one week, then the next week will require little if any trimming. Also depends upon how lazy I am in a particular week. :lol:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Nice tank George, well organized, good choice of leaf types and looks really natural.

Like your tank, my stellata grows like a weed, so much so that I started with five stems; now I have about thirty.

Anyway great tank

Paul


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I too started with 5 stems.  Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Not a problem always happy to give praise where it is due and you sure fit into that catagory.


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Great Tank. Really like the mix of leaf types and colors, great contrasts.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Jan 25, 2004)

George,

Awesome tank! Can you tell me how much Flourish Fe you're dosing?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I may have is this before, but the pics just don't do justice to this aquarium! It is _amazing_ in person! The variety of plants George has growing is surprising also. How about a list of the varieties George?

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks ACS....

I don't use much of the Fe, maybe 1 ml every other day. And as for a plant list, here goes: C. lutea, C. wendtii, M. micranthemoides, A. nana, H. leucocephala, L. repens x arcuata, L. repens x palustris, E. stellata, A reinickii, R. rotundifolia (indica), H. corymbosa, D. diandra, and L. aromatica. I think that's all of them.....lol. I got rid of the sag in this tank, it was too invasive, kept popping up in all my groupings.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

It's been a long time since I updated. My tank has sorta become a stellata farm for the time-being, but here are some new pics:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Very jungle like. Your stellata looks a littel different from ine in colour, but looks like it grows like mine (a weed).

Nice George.

Paul


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Yes it does grow like a weed for me.  The color of it is highly variable I've found. Mine is usually a yellow-orange and occassionally red.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

yeah that stellata jungle is awesome George. I see where you keep getting all your clippings to sell on aquabid. Hehe, Speaking of aquabid (shamless plea ahead) I was wondering if being an eheim pimp would possibly land me an oppurtunity to purchase some from the OE (Original Ehfipimp) by different channels than aquabid. I can't afford to spend $25+ on 5 stems atm, but would be more than willing to spend a good ammount on just a stem or two. Please let me know oh mighty ehfipimp. (Shameless plea ended)  

Matt


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

LOL...the mighty efhipimp is immune to shameless pleas. You must get in line and take a number.  Well, at the rate they've been growing lately, I should have some to sell to you. You planning on putting them in the tank in your sig? What are you growing in it now?


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

MAN THATS A NICE TANK!!! wonderful


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice. Everything looks good in the tank. How long has it been set up for? My biggest complaint is the grass at the front when it bunches up against the glass. I think it makes the tank look less natural but other than that keep up the good work.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks both of you. This tank has been setup in various stages for somewhere around 10 years. It started as a plastic ornament and silk plant tank and then progressed through various stages to what you see now. The pearlweed (which is what at's front) has a tendency to do that. My shrimp love hiding in it though.  I'm getting kinda tired with it anyway, I'm looking into trying something else up front. Would like to get my hands on some R. rostrata or dwarf hairgrass and give that a shot.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I like the dwarf hairgrass idea. That could be cool. 

That stellata looks familiar 

I know the feeling with the pearl grass. It's funny how tall your plants seem when you initially pull it. However, it does a great job covering the bases of the stem plants.

Aah the grow out look. I've done that many times 

Do you have a dosing routine down. Just curious, I'm trying to establish a routine now. I usually test every other day and dose accordingly which can be fine, but isn't as consistent as I would like... Considering once the Hemianthus Micranthemoides and Heternanthera Zosterifolia take off, I have to monitor my macros more with the more plants growing.

-

Walter


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I does NPK at my water change: 8 ppm kno3, 2 ppm phosphate, and 6 ppm K. Midweek I dose another 4 ppm kno3 and 1 ppm phosphate; 2 ml flourish daily, 1 ml flourish iron daily. My Anubias hide the bottoms of the stellata stems very well too.  

The growout look: I've been half-jokingly considering turning my tank over to stellata and making a little extra money off of it!!!!!!!!

I'm looking to try some new plants soon. I'm currently bidding on a few interesting ones that I've never had.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

George Willms said:


> The pearlweed (which is what at's front) has a tendency to do that. My shrimp love hiding in it though.  I'm getting kinda tired with it anyway, I'm looking into trying something else up front. Would like to get my hands on some R. rostrata or dwarf hairgrass and give that a shot.


I'm tiring of my pearlweed as well (and my tank is only a couple months old ). A dozen stems will cover the gravel with a 5 inch carpet within weeks, so it's a great plant to start with. ......but then comes the trimming :x. So I plan on removing my pearlweed "mat" and replanting some of my hairgrass in its place. I still plan on keeping pearlweed in the tank, but only in the 'upright' fashion. 

George, next time you clip some of that stellata please drop me a PM. I'll pay you the going rate (whatever you would get on aquabid). Or, I could offer you my first born :lol: . I'd only need a couple stems, so any amount of clipping would do. Now that my tank has established itself, and my 'easy' plants have all become weeds, I'm feeling a bit more ambitious.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

George Willms said:


> I does NPK at my water change: 8 ppm kno3, 2 ppm phosphate, and 6 ppm K. Midweek I dose another 4 ppm kno3 and 1 ppm phosphate; 2 ml flourish daily, 1 ml flourish iron daily. My Anubias hide the bottoms of the stellata stems very well too.
> 
> The growout look: I've been half-jokingly considering turning my tank over to stellata and making a little extra money off of it!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm looking to try some new plants soon. I'm currently bidding on a few interesting ones that I've never had.


The growout look:

I've been tempted to do that as well. Just specifically grow plants that are in demand....then I start thinking about the small business part of it (half-jokingly too) then look at the size of my apartment and realize that if I added another tank, it'd have to sleep between me, my girlfriend, and my cat. 

My cat would love that, I'd eventually get used to it, but...

I've been dosing 20ppm K at each water change. Then 10ppm Nitrate and 1ppm phosphate.

Dosing 2ppm phosphate sounds interesting...I may attempt for a month and see if there are any effects. I've got flourish but I don't use it. I daily dose 5ml Kent Freshwater sup. Iron. And have about 30ppm co2 pressurized.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, my recent stellata sellings have allowed me enough money to buy a nice set of test CD's for the stereo.  

I keep my co2 around 20 ppm. It's kind of funny actually, with all of my success at growing plants I have never gotten more than slight pearling! 

Uni.....I always post in here when I'm auctioning some stellata.  

So, here are the new plants I'm trying to get: R. macradra "green, H. palustris, R. rostrata, Xmas moss, and H. sibthorpiodes.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I've had a lot of success growing my plants as well without the pearling. The riccia I have floating pearls and so does the mermaid weed, but that's about it.

R. Marcrardra would be a cool one to grow.

One of my favorite stems that I rarely seen is "Mermaid weed."

It's got some great leaves.

Anyway, love the stellata.


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

Any New Pics???


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Stellata close up:









Full tank shots:


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow.....there are a lot of neons in there. What happened to the red temple (or was it hygro) on the left side of the tank? This gonna be a stellata grow-out?

What makes the stellata look so different? That stuff in the back is 3X the size of front stems. Age? Light?

Also (sorry for all the q's), when you cut stellata, will new growth start where you cut it? I've noticed that some plants can and some can't. My cabomba, for example, will not shoot out new growth if it is cut. Also, if new growth does emerge, does is grow directly from the cut portion, or does the plant have to send out a 'new' shoot?

Ted


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey uni...

they're mostly cardinals with a few neons thrown in for good measure...lol. Actually all the cardinals did was hide, so i put a half dozen neons in and they stayed out and out came the cardinals too. 

The red temple is on the right side now. There are two or three stems visible in this pic. I'm trying a bunch of new plants lately. It does seem to have become a stellata grow-out. I can't bear to throw it out, that's why I've been auctioning them off and selling them....lol. I think age, light, ferts, and the size of the roots all come into play with the size of the stellata. I've also noticed that the more food at the roots the larger the stem will get. I usually just replant the tops of the stellata. Sometimes the cut portion will send out new shoots, but it seems to take a really long time before it does that, I find it much simpler to let it propagate by simply budding at the top of the stem.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hey UNIRDNA I just got the joke, excellent. Never thought to look at your name in single letters (an acronym). Or Maybe I am wrong. Howver I got "you and I are DNA". Is that right?

Sorry George, incidently your tank is looking very awsome. Love the colour mix and the types of plants.

Paul


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok, it's about time for an update. 

Added a few new plants, R. rostrata, and Blyxa sp "vietnam", Red Temple is in its growth phase again.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Fantastic shots George, very nice indeed. Love the colours and the almost pristine look to the tank.

Paul


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Awesome duderoud: roud:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks.  One of those moment in time things. I was looking at it last night and I was like "Wow! It looks really amazing tonight, I better snap a couple of pics!" I'm thinking about getting rid of the D. diandra on the front right hand side.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Just for contrast, here's a pic of my tank from a little over a year ago. May 13, 2003 to be exact:


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, what an improvement. I guess there is still hope for all of us that still have extremely immature aquariums..  Looking great George.

Matt


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I like the May 2003 aquarium much better! :hihi: Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

corigan said:


> Wow, what an improvement. I guess there is still hope for all of us that still have extremely immature aquariums..  Looking great George.
> 
> Matt


  I was just looking through some old pics and I was like "woah! My tank used to look like that!" lol That's why I posted it. A lot of people get intimidated at first and I know that some are afraid to ask questions. But we've all had to start somewhere and learn somehow. This forum and the aquabotanic forum helped me learn a lot. 

[inspiration]This is my statement to everyone: Ask your questions and read the answers. Even go so far as to read posts that don't interest you right now, because chances are that some day it will interest you. Absorb this knowledge and apply it to your tank. For example: I always see people asking about bubble rates on pressurized co2. Bubble rates don't matter, co2 levels do; there are too many variables that affect co2 levels for someone else's bubble rate to be applicable to your tank also. [/end inspiration]

And Mike: thanks! roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

George the tank is looking beautiful !
By the coloration in the photo you must be using a 10,000k bulb in there, I use one in my 75 along with the 2 - 6500k's and if I turn off the 10,000k it just dont seem to have the same impression, especially with the fish color's... the cardinals and neons really accent the stellata nicely.

What a difference in the tank, great job bro ! roud:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks Buck! I hate to disappoint you about the bulb though. It a 9325, not 10,000.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

hehe.... whats a few "k" between friends, and I surely aint disappointed attsa4sure :wink:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Here are some new pics for you all. These are before and after trimming. I replanted with no real scape in mind as I'm trying my hand at a few new species. You can see fro mthese pics why I haven't been supplying everyone with stellata lately.

Before:


















and After:


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

very nice, looks good after trimmed!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmmmmmm.... what do I want? :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

lol....


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

How come I can't see them, I get 4 boxes with red X's in them. I dunoo, but this also occurs sometimes in other posts. What's wrong?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Could be the hosting site was down at that time.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

good looking tank der George


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

George,

Is that my L. cuba on the left ? Leaves are still down ? I thought you would be hacking it away by now.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey Jay....yeah that is your L. cuba on the left. It didn't like all the shade from the before pictures. There are a few side shoots, so I'm hoping to get some growth out of it soon, now that I've hacked back the jungle.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

George, 

L. cuba is extremely easy plant once its established. It went trough "down" phase twice in my tank. I had it about 2 years ago and was supplying people from Aquabid on daily basis. I took orders in advance and learned quickly that "too much" hacking is counterproductive with this plant. Let it grow, avoid massive pruning and you will have plenty for Mike in no time roud:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Describe too much hacking? I only touched the plant once, which was soon after I got it, I cut each stem about halfway up, left the stems, and replanted the tops.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Let it grow, avoid massive pruning and *you will have plenty for Mike * in no time


Remember that George!!  

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

George Willms said:


> Describe too much hacking? I only touched the plant once, which was soon after I got it, I cut each stem about halfway up, left the stems, and replanted the tops.


This plant was extremely comfortable in my tank and it was growing so fast, I was basically pruning it every other day = too much hacking.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> Remember that George!!
> 
> Mike



Is your phone broken? Where you been?

Thanks for the tips Jay. Hopefully it will take off for me.


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

*Wow!*

Just a quick note to say that this is just gorgeous, George. I just came across your pics on the forum and I'm blown away! Something for this newbie to aspire to!


----------



## drcubbin (Mar 19, 2006)

*clubs?*

I was admiring George's tank - what a beauty! I am brand new to this site and have only become re-interested in tropical fish. Are there meetings in my location (Huntington, NY) to speak with other folks like George (who seems to be doing what I am trying to do with my tank)?

Mike

Also, does anyone in my area (Huntington) know where I can get any of those Ender's livebearers? (females included)


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

*Where I'm at now*










Here's a pic of where my tank stands right now. I'm on an effort to return it to it's former glory. :hihi:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Here is my tank as of the other day:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

and some shrimp close ups.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

George looks great!

Mike, I throw away a lot of L cuba because mine grows too tall too fast...you are welcome to some.


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

Lynn,
If there's any L.Cuba leftovers after Mike ( It's been 2 years. He might've given up on that plant ) I'll be happy to take them from you.
Thanks,
Rafo


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

wow clean looking plants, how do you keep the anubias so algae free!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

skiboarder72 said:


> wow clean looking plants, how do you keep the anubias so algae free!


Otto's maybe? I don't really know. Every once in a while they get some green spot, but it's very minimal.

An update from 12/26:










the micrantheoides has really taken off. I've already trimmed the b. australis (I believe that's what it is on the right by the crypts) and the parrot's feather. The stellata is just starting to grow as is the a. gracilis. 

Anyone know how quickly e. triandra grows? Is it a very slow grower? I've noticed some new growth, but not a lot.


----------

